# Thunderbolt Ski Trail - February 6, 2011



## snowmonster (Feb 7, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *February 6, 2011

*Resort or Ski Area: *Thunderbolt Ski Trail, Mt. Greylock, MA

*Conditions: *Frozen/dust on crust/breakable crust; just below 32F; not much wind; cloudy and foggy halfway up the mountain

*Trip Report: *I finally skied the Thunderbolt -- but just barely. The snow I was hoping for Saturday evening turned into rain and froze the run. The skiing was fast and very interesting especially when you tried to turn. 

I arrived at the Thiel Farm entrance and skinned in. The bottom parts of the trail were a footpath that wound its way gradually up to the Thunderbolt ski trail. The different parts of the Thunderbolt (The Bumps, The Big Schuss, etc.) were all marked with blue and gold signs. The race is set for next week so there were race poles and signs with letters at different points along the course. The steepest and trickiest part of the climb was at The Big Bend. It's the final large pitch going up. It's quite steep and, that day, was really icy. My skins kept patching out as I climbed straight up so I ended up zig-zagging across the trail. (Apparently, there's a side trail marked as Sidway which you can take to avoid the Big Bend).

I got to the Thunderbolt ski shelter later than I expected. It was pretty neat because I met the president of the Thunderbolt Ski Runners Club, Blair Mahar. We talked about next week's race and the restoration of the trail. He basically started the revival and put together the "Purple Mountain Majesty" video about the Thunderbolt. I also met the daughter of Bill Linscott, one of the original racers on the Thunderbolt in the 30s. I met so many VIPs even if there were only about 6 of us in the shelter the whole time!

I decided to have a look around to see the war memorial on the summit but the place was socked in with fog and it was getting late so I have to reserve that for another day. Hopefully sunnier.

The ride down was interesting. There was no sense in bombing down the trail because of the solid conditions. It was hard getting an edge and the bumps were pretty hard. The trail itself is pretty neat and I think that this would ski really well if the snow was softer. Again, that's for another day. Just before I got to the Big Schuss, I paused to snap a photo because I remembered an old photo of a racer crashing at the finish line and this looked like the spot. I then took a run and schussed the bridge. As soon as I got to the other side, my skis hit a divot and I went crashing on my face. Needless to say, the mountain extracted payment in blood.

Getting off the trail, as long as no one is coming up, the foot trail is probably skiable for a portion even if it goes up and down (keep your speed). After it sharply bends (you'll know because there's a large tree with a sign pointing you in the right direction), it's probably a good idea to break out the skins again. I skied past this bend and onto another section of the trail. I followed a very narrow snowmobile trail that didn't allow me to turn unless I crashed into the snow on the sides. I finally saw some old abandoned lift towers (anybody know what these are) and decided I was lost so I backtracked. I finally saw the Thunderbolt foot trail in ten minutes and got to the trailhead soon after. I had a scotch and poured some on the ground for the snow gods.

The Thunderbolt kicked my butt this time around but I'll definitely be back this season. Hopefully, when the conditions are better. Despite the mishaps, I'm a fan of this trail.

Start of the Thunderbolt ski trail:






For the bump fiends among us!





The Big Schuss in the sunlight. The bridge is that brown spot on the lower left hand side.:





The sign for the Needle's Eye and the Needle's Eye itself:









The Big Bend. The angle doesn't capture its steepness. 





A pause on the descent. That's Adams in the distance in the fading light.





Lift towers:





Schuss it if you can!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2011)

Nicely Done  SM !!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> I also met the daughter of Bill Linscott, one of the original racers on the Thunderbolt in the 30s.


 
How did I know that there was a girl involved in this story somehow?  

Just kidding.  




> I finally saw some old abandoned lift towers (anybody know what these are) and decided I was lost so I backtracked. I finally saw the Thunderbolt foot trail in ten minutes and got to the trailhead soon after.


 
*The answer to your question.*




> I had a scotch and poured some on the ground for the snow gods.


 
Nice!


----------



## amf (Feb 7, 2011)

Great photos! I was there Sat for my first time - awesome trail. Sat started out with nice, full-bodied powder on the ascent & ended with wet concrete. I was soaked & couldn't see, but still enjoyed it.  Ran into a sludge pile somewhere on the way down & pulled a calf muscle as I pitched forward.  The trail definitely keeps you on your toes!

amf


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 7, 2011)

must have been very difficult. nothing like frozen cut-up snow. great job surviving!


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 7, 2011)

Warp, glad you liked it.

TB, there's always a girl. Thanks for the link. Funny how Blair Mahar's name keeps popping up all over the place when you look for material on the Thunderbolt or Greylock skiing.

amf, I hear ya. At least it sounds like the snow was still edge-able. Since I made my descent late in the afternoon, the snow already began to re-freeze.

skiadikt, thanks! Hope to return to ski it again in softer snow.


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2011)

No POV?


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 8, 2011)

^ I don't own that sort of camera. All these pictures were taken with a camera phone.


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2011)

Next Saturday's race is going to be a bit more challenging than last year!


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> ^ I don't own that sort of camera. All these pictures were taken with a camera phone.



Just kidding...  cool stuff!


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 8, 2011)

billski, why do you say that? Are you referring to conditions or are parts of the race being rerouted? Mahar said that last year's race was pretty difficult because of conditions and rain.

dmc, no worries. Thanks!


----------



## Vortex (Feb 8, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome. The old Glen lifts look like Borvigs... Brodie style...


----------



## bigschuss (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice trip report Martin.  It was also nice to meet you.  We had about the same run down as you described...icey and scratchy....hard to get an edge...it was reminiscent of last year's race.  

Blair


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 9, 2011)

Great meeting you too, Blair. I'll definitely be heading back. Thanks for all the work you guys put in to the trail. You are doing the ski community a great service! Good luck with the race.


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2011)

*Saturday it is!*

Berkshire Eagle News Article


----------



## threecy (Feb 10, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Awesome. The old Glen lifts look like Borvigs... Brodie style...



Indeed, same vintage as Andy's and Matt's at Brodie.  Three chairs and a J-Bar were partially installed.

Greylock Glen - New England's Cancelled Ski Areas


----------

